

How to boost your brain - fredoliveira
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20827801.300-mental-muscle-six-ways-to-boost-your-brain.html

======
shasta
The article discusses half a dozen things that "improve" or "increase" brain
function, without ever reporting on the amount of the improvement. Rather than
with numbers, a finding of improvement is followed by a quote from the
researcher making the finding, who shockingly thinks the results are
important.

~~~
Panoramix
NewScientist and hard evidence are like cats and water. Every issue is filled
with breathtaking discoveries that will revolutionize the way we do X.

~~~
edkennedy
I guess it's quantity not quality with NewScientist. They write a bunch of
articles in the hopes that one of them will break.

~~~
Groxx
It takes all kinds. Without things like this, there would be less interest in
some of the new stuff, and more might fail to be investigated further. And
"improvement" in a brain is a pretty difficult thing to measure; at the most
objective, you can do an FMRI and check overall bloodflow, but that's not
conclusive either.

I would _really_ like them to have more concrete information more often
though, I wholly agree there. It'd go a long way towards capturing people who
are more skeptical :)

